# Huge Hammerhead



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

What are these guys thinking, just tow the damn thing !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

they are trying to get the hook out


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea right......cut the damn line then !!!!!!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Can't help but think of the quote from Jaws."I think we're going to need a bigger boat."


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

they really wanted to get the hook and save it out since they bought it at the oucast sale...


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

That is the current world record hammerhead shark
caught by Capt. Bucky Dennis on March 23, 2006
It weighed 1060lbs. Somewhere in the Boca Grande
area. It was caught on 80lb test............


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

J.Sharit said:


> That is the current world record hammerhead shark
> caught by Capt. Bucky Dennis on March 23, 2006
> It weighed 1060lbs. Somewhere in the Boca Grande
> area. It was caught on 80lb test............


 That is correct. Boca Grande pass during the tarpon run. If I remember the story correct he was using big stingray for bait(20lbs)


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, but does it have to be _*IN*_ the boat to count? :confused1:


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

No kiddin, it is not even half on the boat and the ass end is almost under


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

the fish was drug to shore and weighed


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

nicee!!


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Good lord. Where was that?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Now that I know the story, not sure I agree with the killing of this fish. She had 55 pups inside her which accounted for the good majority of her weight. Shame to kill 56 sharks to get a world record. 
http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/fishing/2009/05/cermele-dropping-hammer-again


----------



## jamie4800 (Jul 30, 2010)

Beautiful but what a sad ending


----------



## maxcyr65 (Apr 5, 2008)

That is one huge fish


----------

